# Wife just went back home without CFO



## JohnDoeDenmark (7 mo ago)

Hello. My wife just had a family member die and is going back home to be with family on her vacation which was today. I couldn't go because of work. She went back without a CFO and i'm panicking about her not being able to fly back home on the 21st. When i started looking into it, i saw all sorts of horror stories about spouses getting stranded i PH? What do we do?

Do i need to worry? We started the CFO online process already, but haven't gotten very far. We asked a couple of her friends here and some said she needed a CFO and other said she doesnt. I don't know what to think. We both live in denmark and she has a residency permit here.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I know nothing about CFO
But maybe it is all done on the internet ?






Overseas Filipinos – CFO Online Registration System or OF-CORS | PDOS | Commission on Filipinos Overseas







cfo.gov.ph


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm fairly certain she does not need CFO if she is already a permanent resident in Denmark. She should have gotten CFO when she left to live overseas. 

If you don't mind answering some questions, I can ask on another forum where there are some experts. How old is she? How long have you been married and how long has she lived in Denmark? Where did you marry? Did she have a CFO when she left the Philippines? Does she have a lot of travel in her passport?

You can also try messaging CFO on their Facebook page. Philippines gov agencies are better at replying on FB. You could call too.


----------



## JohnDoeDenmark (7 mo ago)

DonAndAbby said:


> I'm fairly certain she does not need CFO if she is already a permanent resident in Denmark. She should have gotten CFO when she left to live overseas.
> 
> If you don't mind answering some questions, I can ask on another forum where there are some experts. How old is she? How long have you been married and how long has she lived in Denmark? Where did you marry? Did she have a CFO when she left the Philippines? Does she have a lot of travel in her passport?
> 
> You can also try messaging CFO on their Facebook page. Philippines gov agencies are better at replying on FB. You could call too.


I met her here in Denmark when she was aupair. She doesn't have any travel in her passport because she just got it renewed. We have been married for about 2 years now, got married in 2020 november and she has been living in Denmark for 3 before that 2 years in Norway. She is 33. She got a CFO when she left originally but that was for aupair not spouse. She is on the flight right now to PH and i'm freaking out about this.
I'll try messaging on facebook and calling them.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

JohnDoeDenmark said:


> I met her here in Denmark when she was aupair. She doesn't have any travel in her passport because she just got it renewed. We have been married for about 2 years now, got married in 2020 november and she has been living in Denmark for 3 before that 2 years in Norway. She is 33. She got a CFO when she left originally but that was for aupair not spouse. She is on the flight right now to PH and i'm freaking out about this.
> I'll try messaging on facebook and calling them.


I think she will be fine. I will ask the experts and get back to you.


----------



## JohnDoeDenmark (7 mo ago)

DonAndAbby said:


> I think she will be fine. I will ask the experts and get back to you.


Thank you so much for helping me.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If she has a resident visa in her passport then she shouldn't have a problem, has she taken her previous passport with her which would have her orginal visas etc in it.?


----------



## JohnDoeDenmark (7 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> If she has a resident visa in her passport then she shouldn't have a problem, has she taken her previous passport with her which would have her orginal visas etc in it.?


She didn't take her old passports with her. She has her residency permit card with her though. I can see in her old passport she has her old aupair CFO which is not valid anymore because she isn't an aupair.

She has her new passport with her, residency permit and our marriage certificate with official danish apostille stamp, we thought that would be enough before she took off.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I only had one response on the other forum. This guy is not one of the experts I hoped for but he is knowledgeable.

"If she still had the old sticker I'd think she would 'probably' be ok, but technically AU Pair CFO is different and should be amended to reflect a change in Civil status. CFO does have a convoluted process for such circumstances. Re-Issuance, Revalidation and Amendment with GCP | Commission on Filipinos Overseas".

I would try to send her a copy of her old passport and CFO sticker.


----------



## JohnDoeDenmark (7 mo ago)

DonAndAbby said:


> I only had one response on the other forum. This guy is not one of the experts I hoped for but he is knowledgeable.
> 
> "If she still had the old sticker I'd think she would 'probably' be ok, but technically AU Pair CFO is different and should be amended to reflect a change in Civil status. CFO does have a convoluted process for such circumstances. Re-Issuance, Revalidation and Amendment with GCP | Commission on Filipinos Overseas".
> 
> I would try to send her a copy of her old passport and CFO sticker.


I'll send her that. We're already in process doing OFCORS and hope it gets done in time before she leaves. We're at the point we're we are doing the tele-counseling and i don't know how much longer thats going to take.

Thank you for your help and everybody else. I'll update this thread on what happens, maybe somebody else will be in this situation one day.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Another response on the other forum. This is a Filipino who migrated to the U.S., and knows a lot about immigration.

_If she has her ID showing her Denmark PR status, she would not need to present her CFO certificate at the airport. Same with US GC holders not needing CFO when returning to the US from the PH._


----------

